

Business Canvas for SaaS Startups - Brian_Curliss
http://www.saascanvas.com/

======
ednc
I'm trying to grok what this is. You're selling a business model canvas
template PDF file for $20 Is that right?

Some more explanation on the page would help a lot.

~~~
Brian_Curliss
Thanks for the feedback. I will get some more details up soon, and have a free
option too (if you tweet). Price has been lowered to $10 :)

------
pathy
$20 seems a bit much for a single page PDF that is, I assume, only slightly
different from the classic business model canvas [1].

The page does not explain why I should pay for the canvas, why is isn't the
classic BMC good for a SaaS model? What is missing?

I would wager that most of the potential customers don't even know what the
business (model) canvas is.

[1] <https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Business_Model_Canvas.png>

~~~
Brian_Curliss
Thanks for the feedback! We will spin up some copy on why the classic BMC for
a SaaS model

~~~
pathy
Best of luck! If you can 'prove' that you can create more value for a SaaS
startup than the traditional BMC then you should be able to sell your product
without too much problem. $20 is not much if it can generate a lot of value
for the buyer.

------
olegp
This definitely requires more explanation before I pay $20 bucks for it.

Personally, the most useful canvas I've found while working on StartHQ has
been the Lean Canvas from Ash: <https://starthq.com/apps/lean-canvas>

~~~
Brian_Curliss
Try out the free copy (it's just a tweet). I'd love your feedback!!

------
trevor99
Tried to buy it and your paypal doesn't work.

